# Strikeforce: Diaz vs Noons 2



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Date: Oct 09, 2010 10 PM EDT
Location: San Jose, California
Venue: HP Pavilion
Broadcast: Showtime​


> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Nick Diaz vs. K.J. Noons (for welterweight title)
> * Champ Sarah Kaufman vs. Marloes Coenen (for female 135-pound title)
> ...





> As expected Strikeforce welterweight champion Nick Diaz (22-7 MMA, 3-0 SF) and K.J. Noons (10-2 MMA, 2-0 SF) will fight at an Oct. 9 event at the HP Pavilion in San Jose, Calif.
> 
> Strikeforce spokesperson Mike Afromowitz today confirmed with the championship bout with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) and said it'll serve as the night's main event.
> 
> ...


Link

Sarah Kaufman on being a female MMA fighter in Canada:




> I would assume that everyone reading this is likely a MMA fan based on the fact that you are on a MMA website; however, it shocks me when I come across people (and I find them surprisingly often) who have heard of the UFC but NOT MMA. Doesn’t that seem insane?!? It’s the equivalent of knowing the NBA but not knowing that the sport is baseball…er basketball.
> 
> Even with highlights being shown on Sports Center and ESPN on a more regular basis, people are unaware of what a great sport MMA is. I’ll have people ask what I do and when I say, “I’m a professional MMA fighter,” I’ll often get a strange look. (Although the look could partially be due to the fact that I’m a female and I just said I’m a fighter.)
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

*To Strikeforce Matchmakers, etc.*

Nick Diaz vs Cung Le , MAKE IT HAPPEN, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Nick Diaz vs TBA*

Who we thinking for possible opponents then? 
I had hoped for Paul Daley but hes fighting for Sharks fights the month before so that may be one for the future.
A rematch with Scott Smith is a possiblity, he fought 3 months ago and is possibly moving down.

Who you guys thinking/hoping?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hoping for Jason Miller. Expect it to be KJ Noons.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If TBA brings his A game I think he should be able to take him down and ride out a decision.


Seriously though he should fight Noons.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am thinking Noons as well. Noons had been fighting well and was the former Elite XC champion as well.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, it's prob gonna be Noons 

Oh well, at least I get to see Noons finally get smashed.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Hoping its Mayhem but wouldn't mind seeing Noons vs. Diaz II.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> If TBA brings his A game I think he should be able to take him down and ride out a decision.
> 
> 
> Seriously though he should fight Noons.


that tba is a real up and comer, if i were nick id be worried about this guy


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

grkted55 said:


> Nick Diaz vs Cung Le , MAKE IT HAPPEN, PLEASE!!!!


Why? Cung Le isn't even close to Diaz's level. Diaz is a top ranked fighter. Le is a middle of the road guy.


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

I know that, I am a huge fan of Nick Diaz but I think a fight like that should happen so we can see how good Cung really is. You are underestimating cung le btw. Who else should he fight? If he fights Mayhem hes gonna smash him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Yeah, it's prob gonna be Noons
> 
> Oh well, at least I get to see Noons finally get smashed.


I don't see him losing this one!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

yea.. hoping miller.. expecting noons


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it's going to be Miller at a catchweight!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

They are telling Mayhem that he can fight on this card, but they won't tell him who he is fighting or if he is fighting for sure. He begs SF for answers, like we do, but nothing yet!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we all know he wants Diaz at a catchweight bout!:thumb02:


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Nick Diaz vs KJ Noons Rematch On Oct. Strikeforce Event*

Nick Diaz and KJ Noons Verbally Agreed To A Rematch On October Strikeforce Event | Steve Rattlesnake

From GracieFighter:



> It seems as if the long awaited rematch between Nick Diaz and K.J. Noons will finally come to fruition. The 2 fighters have both verbally agreed to fight on the October 9th Strikeforce show in San Jose, California.
> 
> Their first encounter ended in a tko victory for Noons when the ring doctor stopped the fight due to cuts. At the time Diaz suffered from sharp ocular bones that were a constant source of cuts and threatened to sideline his MMA career. Diaz has since undergone facial surgery to file his ocular bones.
> 
> The rematch was twice set by EliteXC, however both bouts were nixed when Noons refused due to contractual disputes. Diaz subsequently moved up to welterweight and became the Strikeforce Champion. Noons has increasingly found it difficult to make lightweight, having missed weight twice this year. Noons will now move to welterweight to challenge Diaz for his Champonship Belt.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

cant wait to see KJ rearange Nicks face again.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nick wins this fight IMO.......he is gonna stand with KJ but once he needs to he is going to introduce the ground game and thats where I see KJ losing the fight......


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Nick via _mixed_ martial arts...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Nick via _mixed_ martial arts...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

noons is gonna get overpowered and picked apart. hopafully diaz does not try and stand for too long and takes it to the ground quickly.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

My thoughts are this,

Nick wont cut so easy this fight.

He also wont be underestimating Noons, I think part of KJ's success was Nick came in unprepared for a real test, win or lose there wont be any wiggle room for the defeated fighter. 

Nick is about as hard to KO as they come, I dont see any way Noons can finish this, he might be able to ride out a decision win but thats the only way I see him winning.

I see Nick keeping that fast pace, this is a five round fight and I see him drowning KJ in the later rounds.

This is one of those fights that the number of rounds could influence the winner IMO a 3 round fight is beneficial for KJ and his stand up and increases his chances at a win especially with Nicks ego, but in a 5 round fight Nick has time to set him up and take him down.

Nick should and could win this fight very easily but if he lets himself get bated into a boxing match he could very well get outpointed and lose a decision.

Bottom line I dont see anyway KJ can take this fight from Diaz, its Nicks fight to win or lose.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I would much rather have seen Mayhem beat Nicks ass but oh well. 

WAR KJ


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> I would much rather have seen Mayhem beat Nicks ass but oh well.
> 
> WAR KJ


Well then you should be more happy to see this fight because there really isn't a chance Mayham could beat Nicks ass...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Noons via braining.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't see how KJ could lose this fight! He's far ahead in the standup and has good enough TDD/Sub Defense.

He will either KO Nick, cause Nick always let's himself open. And KJ has the power to capitalize on that opening.

Diaz needs to Take him down every second he gets otherwise I don't see any other outcome then a clean victory from Noons.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Agreed Bobby. This is noons fight. He has the crisper boxing and he has more power in his hands than Nick. Diaz doesnt have the wrestling to take noons down and keep him there.

Noons via tko in the second or third.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't think Diaz should box with noons. He should get it to the ground and submit him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think Diaz should box with noons. He should get it to the ground and submit him.


but it won't be easy for him to do so! If at all..


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> but it won't be easy for him to do so! If at all..


What makes you say that? We haven't seen him fight anyone with a great ground game that tried to take him down. Diaz didn't try the first time, and Gurgel inexplicably decided to stand with him. We haven't seen it from Noons. I think Diaz could pull guard and submit him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What makes you say that? We haven't seen him fight anyone with a great ground game that tried to take him down. Diaz didn't try the first time, and Gurgel inexplicably decided to stand with him. We haven't seen it from Noons. I think Diaz could pull guard and submit him.


He didn't?? 

Of course did Nick tried to take him down in the first fight. He knew, if he would continue on the feet he would get Knocked Out. He even succeeded ones.. but failed in most attempts. 

KJ already showed amazing TDD in this fight. 

I just don't believe Nicks Wrestling is better then KJ's TDD. And even if he get's him down, just take a look back and watch again how easily KJ was able to stand up again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Depends on how good a position Diaz can get!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> noons is gonna get overpowered and picked apart. hopafully diaz does not try and stand for too long and takes it to the ground quickly.


I agree, Nick just needs and wants to prove himself for a while then he will take him down with success and sub him....it's MMA:thumbsup:



slapshot said:


> My thoughts are this,
> 
> Nick wont cut so easy this fight.
> 
> ...


Agreed again and great post in terms of elaboration....:thumbsup:



BobbyCooper said:


> I don't see how KJ could lose this fight! He's far ahead in the standup and has good enough TDD/Sub Defense.
> 
> He will either KO Nick, cause Nick always let's himself open. And KJ has the power to capitalize on that opening.
> 
> Diaz needs to Take him down every second he gets otherwise I don't see any other outcome then a clean victory from Noons.


It's called BJJ and I'm dissapointed....



BobbyCooper said:


> He didn't??
> 
> Of course did Nick tried to take him down in the first fight. He knew, if he would continue on the feet he would get Knocked Out. He even succeeded ones.. but failed in most attempts.
> 
> ...


Nick got sucked into a boxing match with a boxer....simply put. He will not fight this fight the same way even though he will stand and trade, why not out box the boxer with you reach and fixed face??? Either way, Diaz by Sub in whatever round he decides the only way to win is sub...:thumbsup:

BadBoy Baby....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Nick is also a boxer so I'm sure he could hold his own in the standing game considering he lost because of a cut!:thumb02:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Nick is also a boxer so I'm sure he could hold his own in the standing game considering he lost because of a cut!:thumb02:


Nick isn't a professional boxer. KJ is a pro boxer, although not a good one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nick has boxing experience though, not pro though!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Nick has boxing experience though, not pro though!:thumbsup:


What boxing experience. Just because he uses boxing doesn't mean he has any boxing experience.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> It's called BJJ and I'm dissapointed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhhh^^ Sounds like a great bet buddy :thumb02: 

50k or a 100k? You choose! 

Nick always has the option to get him down and somehow submit him CC, don't get me wrong. But I just don't see that happening if KJ comes in in great shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> mhhh^^ Sounds like a great bet buddy :thumb02:
> 
> 50k or a 100k? You choose!
> 
> Nick always has the option to get him down and somehow submit him CC, don't get me wrong. But I just don't see that happening if KJ comes in in great shape.:thumbsup:


 
Deal....50K straight up. I think Diaz takes this fight to KJ and submits him so.....your on!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Deal....50K straight up. I think Diaz takes this fight to KJ and submits him so.....your on!!!!:thumbsup:


Awesome  Now we have the Cain and Diaz fight :thumbsup:

I have a feeling I am going 2:0 buddy^^


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Your not the best at betting on fights are you CC lol. You just completely ignore the fact that in the first fight, Diaz was constantly trying to take Noons down and he couldnt, his take downs were stuffed, bar one, and then noons scrambled immediately back up to his feet.

Common sense says that diaz doesnt have the wrestling to take down Noons (like in the first fight) and he doesnt have the boxing or power to trouble KJ on the feet. There is a chance diaz can take noons down and win, but its a slim one. Noons beats diaz 9 times out of 10 here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the odds are more like 50/50!:thumbsup:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why? Cung Le isn't even close to Diaz's level. Diaz is a top ranked fighter. Le is a middle of the road guy.



I wouldn't mind seeing this fight either. I tend to agree that Cung is no where near the level of Diaz, but I would like to see. They both kicked Shamrock's ass, and Smith's. Even though he lost that first fight, I think it was just conditioning. He obviously wasn't use to hitting a slowly moving heavy bag for 3 rounds. So I am not really sure where Cung stands. From the three MMA fights I have seen of his I like his style and I think he has entertaining fights. I would just like to see if those kicks can really win a fight against an upper level opponent.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Noons is in deep water here... 

Imagine a highly motivated Nick Diaz............

That's a guaranteed killer. 

Diaz wins this fight by stoppage before the 4th possibly by sub... but I think it will be by GNP.

He's from the street.. he's gonna want to sit on top of him and beat his face in...

This is Noons's first fight at 170... trust me, nobody want's to fight Nick Diaz in their first fight at that weightclass... and Noons is gonna see the difference in Nicks power...


Noons should have asked for Josh Thompson after that Gurgel victory because he's about to pick up a loss here...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Noons is in deep water here...
> 
> Imagine a highly motivated Nick Diaz............
> 
> ...


I guess I don't know why Noons didn't try to call out Melendez. That's the title in his weight class. I mean he's getting beaten by either guy, but I think Diaz at 170 is going to be ugly for Noons.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet fight added to the San Jose card!

Josh Thomson vs JZ












> Fighting in enemy territory is nothing new for Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante after years of fighting in Japan, but now the American Top Team fighter will step into a similar situation as he faces Josh Thomson in his hometown of San Jose on Oct 9 as the two lightweights are set to square off in Strikeforce.
> 
> The bout was confirmed to MMAWeekly.com on Wednesday by Cavalcante's manager, Alex Davis, who spoke with MMAWeekly Radio about the match-up.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, nice!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I posted a thread about this fight earlier...


This one is gonna be a blowout... damn if the STRIKEFORCE LW picture ain't shaping up..

I really wish K.J. would have stuck around.. I needed to see him fight Beerbohm, Evangelista or Ribeiro..


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Good card. Diaz & Noons will be a crazy slugfest barnburner. Nick is at his peak and his boxing is the best it's ever been. If Nick just takes Noons down, it will be over quick. Diaz will tap Noons in a blink. Ya just know crazy Nick will make it a stand-up brawl. That patented Diaz taunting will be hilarious. lol! I only see Nick taking to the ground if he get rocked badly. Other than that- swingfest 101. *If Diaz stands- he needs to punch first, mix it up with solid legkicks and keep K.J. at the end of his punches. If Noons finds his range, Nick will get cracked and dropped.* I'm picking Nick and I hope he avenges his loss ditto- via TKO or KO.
...Sarah Kaufman is an awesome fighter and has become well-rounded. She showed impressive submission defense against Gracie level grappler Modafferi and finished her with that killer KO slam. Sarah's TTD is good as well. Kaufman should take this with ease by letting her hands go...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got a feeling Diaz is gonna get rocked standing...KJ will follow him to the ground, Diaz will sweep and submit.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Gotta say I see Thomson beating JZ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see the winner of Thomson and JZ facing Melendez for the title. A rubber match would definately be a good fight!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully not.... I'm tired of seeing Melendez fight Thompson...

I'd rather see Melendez fight the winner of Alvarez/Huerta....Make it happen Scott.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, even though Huerta won't fight for the Bellator lightweight title he can still fight for the Strikeforce lightweight title. Their fight would be for the a co-promoted title shot!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Hopefully not.... I'm tired of seeing Melendez fight Thompson...
> 
> I'd rather see Melendez fight the winner of Alvarez/Huerta....Make it happen Scott.. :thumbsup:


I never get tired of Melendez fighting Tompson. They always put on a show. I would like to see the winner of Huerta/Alvarez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It is possible that we may see both in the future if Bellator cooperates and Thomson wins against JZ. If not we can still see the winner of Huerta/Alveraz go against Melendez and also see JZ in the mix as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They added 3 fights to the card, prelims, here's the rundown:



> With the Showtime-televised main card set, the preliminary-card lineup for next month's "Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Noons II" event is taking shape.
> 
> Three bouts have been added to the Oct. 9 card, which takes place at the HP Pavilion in San Jose, Calif.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I predict a lot more of this:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Noons vs Diaz 2 has got classic fight potential written all over it, Diaz, its interesting how nether fighter has lost in the last 3 years since they last fought each other, and there has been plenty of time since then for development for both fighters.

I dont know about anyone else but this has to be the fight I am personally most excited about lined up in the MMA world right now.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Noons vs Diaz 2 has got classic fight potential written all over it, Diaz, its interesting how nether fighter has lost in the last 3 years since they last fought each other, and there has been plenty of time since then for development for both fighters.
> 
> I dont know about anyone else but this has to be the fight I am personally most excited about lined up in the MMA world right now.


It will be awesome no doubt. This fight, cain vs brock and hughes vs penn are the main ones left for me this year.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> It will be awesome no doubt. This fight, cain vs brock and hughes vs penn are the main ones left for me this year.


Gotta agree those are good fights coming up, but I'm also excited for Ramapge/machida, Kampmann/shields, Marquardt/Okami, GSP/Koscheck, Hendo/Babalu, Alvarez/Huerta, Lombard/shlemnko, Aldo/manny, cerrone/varner, Faber/mizukai, henderson/pettis, and cruz/Jorgenson. These next few months are packed full of great fights for mma fans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully these fights will actually live up to expectations. The last two UFC cards have had mediocre results. It's sad to say I'm glad I actually missed those cards!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Noons vs Diaz 2 has got classic fight potential written all over it, Diaz, its interesting how nether fighter has lost in the last 3 years since they last fought each other, and there has been plenty of time since then for development for both fighters.
> 
> I dont know about anyone else but this has to be the fight I am personally most excited about lined up in the MMA world right now.


Me too! If they had really done the Miller match, that would have been awful..

Diaz has such a long winning streak now. And the only guy he lost too was Noons^^ Just awesome! One of the best matchups this year.



Mckeever said:


> I predict a lot more of this:


I see it going exactly the same way


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Me too! If they had really done the Miller match, that would have been awful..
> 
> Diaz has such a long winning streak now. And the only guy he lost too was Noons^^ Just awesome! One of the best matchups this year.
> 
> ...


Nick Diaz has lost to fighters besides Noons. He lost to six other fighters as well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*KJ Noons talks Diaz Fight*






Im on the fence about KJ Noons. I like the guy sometimes but then something about him also just bugs the crap out of me. What do you guys think?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well he is a smug douche it isn't like he is trying to hide it. I'll be looking forward to him beating the crap out of Diaz again.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm always on the side of the guy who is fighting a diaz brother. haha


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Yea MMA is going out in a bang this year. I wonder what DYANAMITE is gonna close 2010 with.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't Melendez versus Aoki for the DREAM lightweight title in the works for Dynamite?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Noons is a live dog here at +165.

Diaz has the obvious advantage on the ground, but he doesn't have the best skills at getting it there... In addition, Noons' balance and TDD has looked pretty solid in the past.

(I'll be rooting for Diaz, but my money may have to go on Noons)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Nick Diaz has lost to fighters besides Noons. He lost to six other fighters as well.


Ahh I see how you could come to this conclusion after reading my post again^^ rocky 

don't worry he's going to lose a second time in his career ;D

@SigFig: Noons is the obv bet here my friend!


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

*Lest we not forget Sarah Kaufman*

Women's MMA obviously isn't as big as Men's, but after Kaufman's last performance I have to say I'm excited to see her in the cage again this weekend.

Kaufman Power-bomb SLAM


Anyone else excited for this? Kaufman goes against Marloes Coenen.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I posted a thread about this fight earlier...
> 
> 
> This one is gonna be a blowout... damn if the STRIKEFORCE LW picture ain't shaping up..
> ...


Has there been a confirmation that KJ is staying at 170? Quite honestly I can understand Strikeforce making this match as it gives Diaz the chance to defend his title and the bad blood will give it a ratings boost for Strikeforce.

Its gonna be a great fight, there first encounter shows me a lil bit but the weight jump will be advantage Diaz and now that Diaz got some of the scar tissue removed it will be very interesting to see if Noons can actually finish Diaz.

I'd also say the more this fight goes on the better chance Diaz has of winning, Diaz has an incredible gas tank and Noons has never been in a 5 round fight.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

RoeNoMo said:


> Women's MMA obviously isn't as big as Men's, but after Kaufman's last performance I have to say I'm excited to see her in the cage again this weekend.
> 
> Kaufman Power-bomb SLAM
> 
> ...


Uh.... HELL YES!

As a guy, you've no idea how many girls I've tried to get into the sport. While there are some girls who jealously hate on women fighters, I've found a surprising amount who actually are more willing to sit down and watch a match when they realize its not just two dumb jocks beating each other to death.

They're usually even more impressed after the girls are done fighting and realize that they're great representatives of the sport and intelligent people. 

There isnt enough fights on for my tastes (I could watch MMA every single day... hell I do already(rewatch)) and getting women into the mix means only more fights. 

That slam by Sarah was something I show to the women AND guys who dont think chicks can kick ass in the cage.

I'll always love me some Sarah Kaufman just because of that slam alone (though I liked her for reasons beforehand, that just cemented her legacy)


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*Nick Diaz Spends Most Of His Money On Food*


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn Strikeforce under-paying their fighters, barely giving their top guys enough money to buy food. They need to start pumping more of their profits into the fighters salaries, it's a disgrace.......


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats what heppen when you have Munchies every day .


----------



## Fabolouslife (Sep 29, 2010)

*Diaz vs Noons Made of Hate*

http://www.mmareligion.com/site2/?p=986




by Jason Kelly

Fresh off the rivalry of Donald Cerrone and Jamie Varner, MMA fans get another hate filled battle on October 9th when a pissed off Nick Diaz will try to avenge his loss to the arrogant, and spiteful, KJ Noons.

The controversial Nick Diaz doesn’t need motive to be pissed off at anyone, that’s a given, although hating Noons is fairly easy to do as it is. Diaz obviously wants to avenge his failure, and Noons talking smack encourages Diaz, but Noons is detested because of the arrogant way he carries himself, the “I’m better than you are” smirk that’s constantly on display, also his thoughts of superiority which are false. Let’s face it; he produces results but one fleeting look at Noons could make an individual loathe him, he’s the Keanu Reeves of MMA.

Diaz wanted this rematch since he was defeated by Noons due to a laceration on Diaz’s face, and so have I. In typical Diaz fashion, he and his entourage confronted Noons after Noons conquered Yves Edwards in the debunked EliteXC. Diaz and company rushed the cage taunting Noons as well as Noons father Carl with obscenities and middle fingers, which quickly escalated to the Diaz brothers entering the cage for the shoving to commence. Noons on the other hand went about his taunting differently, accompanying Bas Rutten and Kenny Rice on Inside MMA where he flaunted a photograph of Nick Diaz’s face following their first fight, and recently calling out Diaz at a Strikeforce press conference by using what is becoming Diaz’s coined phrase “Don’t be scared Homie!”.

Noons’ desires were approved and we get to observe it this Saturday. This doesn’t have many similarities with their first fight besides the combatants involved. Their initial bout was at 155 pounds, a weight I think Diaz performed horrible at, his comfort weight is clearly the welterweight division, he’s fought and succeeded from 155 to 185 but his best performances are at 170. Noons increasing from 155 to 170 for this championship encounter isn’t as detrimental to his game as it is for Diaz to drop to 155, making me believe Diaz will execute better and Noons will perform as usual. While Diaz enjoys showcasing his boxing, I think he’d be best to parade his Cesar Gracie BJJ black belt.

I love watching Diaz’s reckless, effective, in your face style of boxing but, the head up hands down method could result in Diaz getting knocked out brutally. Noons began boxing at the age of 6, he crossed over from boxing to MMA and is so confident in his boxing skills his camp is currently talking to Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather for a boxing match; not the guy you want to toy with on your feet. Diaz can try to play with Noons’ mind by taunting him early in the fight, then drag his ass to the ground for a clinic on gogoplatas and triangles, even though Noons trains diligently in the grappling department, playing with Diaz’s ground game is not the world KJ wants to visit.

Whether you hate KJ Noons or not, you have to respect his skills. The same way Diaz infuriates people with his antics, his fight game cannot be omitted. As much as Diaz appears to be an emotional fighter, I tend to think he is an intelligent fighter and when he is dishing his trash talk while adding his fists; it’s not negatively affecting his game. Diaz’s dilemma is proving a point, meaning he might try to prove he is a better striker than Noons, he’s been on a roll lately with wins over Marius Zaromskis and Scott Smith that were very impressive and Noons hasn’t lost since 2007, looking better with each win. When the cage door closes this Saturday in San Jose you’ll be able to cut the tension with a knife, each fighter will embrace the war and the fireworks will begin, now it’s a matter of who will fight the smarter fight and be the victor, if Nick Diaz wants to continue his climb up the welterweight mountain and silence KJ Noons, he must win decisively. On that note, let’s see what a Cesar Gracie black belt can do to arguably the best boxer in Strikeforce’s 155 and 170 pound divisions.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Guymay said:


> Thats what heppen when you have Munchies every day .


lol aint that the truth?

Nah, in all seriousness, we hear more and more each day, between BOTH the UFC AND Strikeforce that guys are heavily underpaid, while a couple guys make total bank.

Shane Carwin getting 40k for UFC 116? (yes we all know it ended up being more, but he helped make A LOT more than that for the UFC)

I think Nick Diaz is seriously one of the best fighters in MMA outside of the UFC, and strikeforce should be trying harder to keep him happy. His problem is however becoming more media friendly and more of a "proper public image" for CBS. 

Strikeforce I think should be trying harder to get the GSP-esque guys who are great ambassadors for the sport, because of the whole CBS deal, yet they dont seem to care about getting guys who can be marketable AND entertaining. Though I will say Jason "Mayhem" Miller is a pretty good choice. (He doesnt do anything too bad for national TV-usually-)

It goes both way with Diaz, he needs to clean up his image a bit for Strikeforce, and Strikeforce needs to put some money/trust behind a guy who has been one of their best fighters for years.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I highly doubt he only get's paid enough to just "buy food".


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

haha KJ Noons is the underdog? Did everyone not watch the first fight or am I missing something?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> haha KJ Noons is the underdog? Did everyone not watch the first fight or am I missing something?


Hype, Hype, Hype  

Nick is a world beater by many, even Joe Rogan, because he hasn't beaten anybody worth mentioning since his loss to KJ.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone got a link to the weighins when they start?

Diaz is in great shape, barring a cut, I see him taking noons out.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Nick Diaz (169.5) vs. K.J. Noons (169)
> * Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante (155.75) vs. Josh Thomson (155.25)
> ...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Odd to see a MW fight where the 2 guys weigh in at 179 and 180 respectively!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KJ and Diaz both look great :thumbsup:

I don't know why KJ was even fighting at 155 :confused02: His body looks perfect for Welterweight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Putting aside all the bullshit outside of the cage, when the door shuts this is going to be one hell of a good fight to watch. Im stoked!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is a fight that I think if it ends in the first half its Noons if it goes deeper than that Diaz will eventually get it to the ground and most likely choke Noons out. IMO this ends two ways either Noons via KO or Diaz via RNC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Woodley/Galvao is gonna be very interesting.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I scoured the internet to see who K J Noons trains with. 

All I could find is that he goes down to Mexico and picks fights at random boxing/MMA camps.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Whoops DP.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This main card is pretty stacked... only a few hours..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

is there a stream for this? i don't have showtime or whatever.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> I scoured the internet to see who K J Noons trains with.
> 
> All I could find is that he goes down to Mexico and picks fights at random boxing/MMA camps.


Not sure which MMA gym he is based out of mostly but i have heard he goes to Dave Nielsen's boxing place and spars with Brandon Vera? Not sure tbh, as you say there is very little written about how he trains.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Noons beats Diaz easy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here we go guys and gal(S?)

Miletich/Raunello/Shamrock? This could be a bit of an improvement.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Galvao was badly rocked basically the entire fight.



Toxic said:


> Miletich/Raunello/Shamrock? This could be a bit of an improvement.


If only frank wasn't there.

What is up with Mauro's hair?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

mauro looks even weirder with his new haircut.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Galvao was badly rocked basically the entire fight.
> 
> 
> 
> If only frank wasn't there.


I was thinking that watching the first fight he really doesn't blend well and he seem out of place like he is fighting for airtime. The technical aspects he is discussing is the stuff Frank ussually does but Pat does it better. Problem is that it leaves Frank with nothing to say.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Galvao too desperate to get the fight into his domain and got careless with his defense. Was hoping that one would go longer.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

God Mauro is butchering this so bad he is rotating ******* up canned lines with being extremely cheesy.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

What is this, the strikeforce roll call.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man Dan got the biggest crowd reaction by far it was funny cause you could tell by his reaction he was like damn who are they showing now, then he smiles when he realizes its him.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

why did they boo Babalu?

also Coenen ftw


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> God Mauro is butchering this so bad he is rotating ******* up canned lines with being extremely cheesy.


"the legacy continues, UFC hall of fame......ryan couture, son of randy couture"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coenen is gonna wreck Kaufman.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> why did they boo Babalu?
> 
> also Coenen ftw


Why wouldn't you boo Babalu?


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

is Coenen kinda good looking minus the ears? i cant tell.....lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> What is this, the strikeforce roll call.


I was thinking shit these guys should be expecting this shit by now and realize they are gonna be shown and know when they are on camera.



Dakota? said:


> is Coenen kinda good looking minus the ears? i cant tell.....lol












I think she is kinda cute.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Her face looks pretty sucked out at this weight.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I was thinking shit these guys should be expecting this shit by now and realize they are gonna be shown and know when they are on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah she is :thumb02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone else feel awkward hearing nonretarded analysis on a bigger strikeforce card.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

cmon kaufmann quit hugging her and fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Does anyone else feel awkward hearing nonretarded analysis on a bigger strikeforce card.


Don't worry Frankie and Rannallo are still here for you :thumb02:

Why has it taken SF so long to utilize Miletich on there big cards. He is one of the best analysts in the sport IMO.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

she tapped faaaaast


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> she tapped faaaaast


Come on after she slipped out the first time Coenen went straight to kill mode with that one.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Come on after she slipped out the first time Coenen went straight to kill mode with that one.


haha yeah, i feel bad for Coenen for feeling bad for Kaufman. lol


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Being from BC like Kaufmann I kind of wanted her to win but Coenen is better I knew that coming in she's fun to watch props to her for winning the belt.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Don't worry Frankie and Rannallo are still here for you :thumb02:
> 
> Why has it taken SF so long to utilize Miletich on there big cards. He is one of the best analysts in the sport IMO.


They need craptastic commentary otherwise it doesn't feel like SF. Hearing Miletich make sense is taking me out of the fights because I'm used to hearing nothing but inappropriate screaming, bad jokes, and jumbled moronic breakdowns using prowrestling names for submissions. Frank must own part of SF or something they have to realize he is bad at commentary. If they ever do another CBS show it should just be screaming black guy and Miletich.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

i think nick is high again....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> i think nick is high again....


Adding again implies he has came down. The correct wording is I think Nick is high *STILL*.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like Shawn Carter in this one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Can we just have Miletich and Melendez?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JZ just shot his load.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Josh is going to win this JZ definately completely gassed his arms with that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why do people hold arm in guillotines so long? Have you ever seen anybody spend that much time in and then tap? We see that often you either get or you don't why do people burn themselves out so often?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Why does he keep going for the arm triangle? That is going to be near impossible to finish a grappler the quality of JZ with.

Thomson's kicks still look slow I guess he is never getting back to his old form standing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Was that a headbutt?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is old but was googling Mauro Ranello to check my spelling and this came up as the second result with "Ranello outted as a scumbag" as a title, I was intrigued, I either have never seen it of completely forgot about it. Its a quote from 



> I'm shocked that it took TFN that long to lose the UFC credentials, considering when you put Mauro at a dinner table with 3 female PR Reps from Zuffa and he proceeds to tell them to their faces that they are "...dumb c#$ts, who know nothing about MMA and never will" you'd think it would've been at THAT point UFC would've banned TFN due to his antics. And that was just one of several incidents in Columbus during that weekend...
> I was also present for an altercation in which Mauro physically attacked a fellow employee for no reason what-so-ever. If I'm not mistaken, it was due to the employee simply asking him a question about an upcoming report that was to be filmed for the 'Knockout News' feature. Mauro snapped and dived at him and had to be restraigned by several people in the office. As for my "beef" with the guy, it can't even be classified as such. It's just my complete and utter disgust with all that he does, he's not at all professional, treats people he feels are under him like garbage and is without question, thee worst company spokesman/on air rep that one could have...
> As for TFN going off air, those rumors are still VERY true, I can assure you. Matter of fact, they are much more than rumors


http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/10/07/big-john-leaves-fight-network-mauro-ranallo-outed-as-scumbag


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

29-28 Cavalcante imo


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Blatant Robbery.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

what the ****? are you kidding me?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Eh I had it 29-28 for JZ but he didn't really do anything to win the fight. Not sure if the judges thought he did enough off his back to win the third or that holding onto a guillotine that clearly isn't going to get finished is just stalling.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

at least Josh was aware it wasnt 30-27


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoever gave Josh a 30-27 was blind and on drugs. 

How in the hell did he win a majority decision? 

I'm quite stoned but i saw that as an obvious win for JZ.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I said 29-28 JZ but this sport is 100% politcal now, there's no more "omg judges are so bad", the fights are just scored politically. Doesn't really seem to even matter anymore if a fight goes past the 15 minutes they should just throw the result out.

Im not going to say it's a robbery, but a Unanimous Decision with one 30-27 card basically tells the story to me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

gotta give Thompson some credit for even saying himself that 30-27 was bullshit.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Strikeforces LHW division sucks so bad.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I see no way for Babalu to beat Hendo. Just throwing that in there.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

hendo is the best in Strikeforces LHW imo

edit: right under Feijao tho


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Let's go diaz.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

king mo vs hendo would be fun.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

wtf Pat? this isnt psychotherapy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> king mo vs hendo would be fun.


Hendo would wreck Mo. Even if Mo can take an down early I don't think he can finish old iron head. That said Mo has no gas tank and Dan while no cardio machine he can go 3 rounds and would crush Mo with superior cardio and being a better all around fighter.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> king mo vs hendo would be fun.


If by fun, you mean King Mo repeatedly taking Dan down and holding him there. I agree.

Most people say that stuff is boring though.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Noons will win.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really find the way Strikeforce structures cards weird. You get opening bout, then title fight then another fight then title fight. That format bugs the hell out of me as your not building to the finale.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Me too, they should have had Coenen before the main event.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Um Diaz by sub, but he's just unpredictable. With his skillset he should win but he may trade with Noons.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Diaz thinks he can stand with Noons we'll see a repeat of last fight. If he can take him down he should be able to sub him fairly easily.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Noons should own the first round. I am not sure he has the gas tank to defend the TD's in the later rounds and I am positive he can't hang on the ground. I am interested to see what kind of power Noons brings at WW. I mean he looks better at WW and I wonder if we won't have another Nate Diaz like situation where some serious power comes with the move up.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, I love my baby Thomson, but that was a terrible decision.

29-28 for JZ in my opinion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I really find the way Strikeforce structures cards weird. You get opening bout, then title fight then another fight then title fight. That format bugs the hell out of me as your not building to the finale.


List 5 things that strikeforce does well from a promotional standpoint. Everything strikeforce does is weird and makes no sense.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

osmium said:


> List 5 things that strikeforce does well from a promotional standpoint. Everything strikeforce does is weird and makes no sense.


They have a walk-in ramp. i like that


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

NOOOOOooooooooooooooooonz


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hendo vs Mo would be a slug fest not a grappling exhibition.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

i dont think he got dropped


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz has a vastly superior ground game and yet he redefines lay and pray.
Don't the Diaz brothers run there mouth about that stuff?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The cut has gotten into his head.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

noons is a way better striker


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> The cut has gotten into his head.


This 


Dakota? said:


> noons is a way better striker


And this.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Noons throws nasty hooks to the body. I hope to see about a dozen more.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

noons is lookin gassed..... damn i hope he doesnt gas out...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It's about time for sloppy tired noons to show up.

Who won that round?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Noons is slowing down hard already. Diaz is gonna start pouring it on if KJ doesn't get a second wind.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Diaz. 2-1


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> noons is lookin gassed..... damn i hope he doesnt gas out...


Yup, he ain't looking good anymore. Diaz should easily take the last couple rounds, I think he'll be going for the kill soon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How do you show up to a 5 round fight and gas before the end of the third fighting your fight?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Diaz 2-1

As out of it as Diaz sounds in his interviews, I'm liking his strategy tonight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I have it 3-1 Noons right now not sure about the third though it was really close.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

that 4th was close..... noons got kinda rocked but he landed alot more and harder shots.... could be 2-2 now


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> I have it 3-1 Noons right now not sure about the third though it was really close.


.....what?


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

3-1 Noons so far. Really dont know what fight Mauro is watching.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> 3-1 Noons so far. Really dont know what fight Mauro is watching.


Are you serious?

I have it 3-1 for Diaz.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> 3-1 Noons so far. Really dont know what fight Mauro is watching.


He is towing the company line but IMO its 2-2.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

diaz has got this


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

4-1 Noons complete robbery if Diaz wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Opening that cut back up may be a big difference maker.

I think it could go either way but the fact Diaz ended covered in blood is not good for him. Home field advantage is though.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i see it 48-47 noons..... but we shall see


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

3-2 Diaz.

I saw Noons taking the 2nd and 5th.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

CompuStrike numbers were ridiculous, they easily broke 1000 strikes between the two of them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz had side control for a minute never went for a sub, threw one punch and never advanced position. Nick better never speak of lay and pray again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

aerius said:


> CompuStrike numbers were ridiculous, they easily broke 1000 strikes between the two of them.


Diaz missed more than he landed by a lot. Wow biggest robbery I have ever seen learn to tell when a strike lands ******* retarded judges.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

49-47? did he say that? wtf?!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

wow Nick sounded like a whiney bitch in that interview.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz needs to shut up. He in the least gracious fighter of all time. KJ Noons won the fight, I didn't think it was a huge robbery but after the compustrike numbes came up it was a crime. 

KJ noons got robbed and showed Grace, Diaz gets a gift and acts like an ass. You went for the TD you douchebag, you even got one and did nothing with it. God I hate that POS.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at KJ winning that fight, Diaz won it 3-2


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> 49-47? did he say that? wtf?!


I think so. That judge must've been smoking some of Diaz's quality herbs.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Diaz needs to shut up. He in the least gracious fighter of all time. KJ Noons won the fight, I didn't think it was a huge robbery but after the compustrike numbes came up it was a crime.
> 
> KJ noons got robbed and showed Grace, Diaz gets a gift and acts like an ass. You went for the TD you douchebag, you even got one and did nothing with it. *God I hate that POS.*


you and me both man.... but yeah i had KJ winning too, landed way more strikes and powerful strikes, stuffed a couple takedowns.... BS decision if ya ask me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> 49-47? did he say that? wtf?!


Two 10-10 rounds the other 3 for Diaz


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Compustrike clearly shows that fight was a ******* robbery. Noons more accurate, noons landing more power shots. What a joke.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I had Noons 49-46 I don't know what the f**k the judges saw.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Compustrike calculates strikes overall.

MMA fights are judged round by round.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know what you guys where watching but everyone else knew diaz won.


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Strikeforce-Results-amp-Live-Play-by-Play-27381

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20945/strikeforce-diaz-vs-noons-2-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=12834&zoneid=2


http://www.mmamania.com/2010/10/4/1...tes-and-live-fight-coverage-for-diaz-vs-noons


http://www.cagepotato.com/strikeforce-diaz-vs-noons-ii-live-results-commentary


http://insidefights.com/2010/10/09/...vs-kj-noons-ii-live-results-and-play-by-play/


http://prommanow.com/index.php/2010...noons-2-live-results-play-by-play-commentary/


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Coming from a guy who hates Diaz and had money on Noons, Diaz won that fight. No controversy here.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MMA judging is so ******* terrible. They can't tell when strikes land or understand what is going on in grappling. If the average level of striking defense wasn't so poor in MMA they would never get a decision right.

I am saying right now if you thought Diaz won the second, fourth, or fifth you don't know shit about striking. The end, that is a fact. I don't want anyone telling me that Diaz won this fight watching from a crappy stream either when I am watching it in HD and can see 70% of the strikes Nick was throwing in a couple rounds completely miss. Noons landed more strikes and more power shots in 3 rounds by a lot there isn't a debate.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont think ive seen a comment on it yet because of the decision but that was an epic fight, i loved every minute of it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

WAR THE DIAZ BROTHERS


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> MMA judging is so ******* terrible. They can't tell when strikes land or understand what is going on in grappling. If the average level of striking defense wasn't so poor in MMA they would never get a decision right.
> 
> I am saying right now if you thought Diaz won the second, fourth, or fifth you don't know shit about striking. The end, that is a fact. I don't want anyone telling me that Diaz won this fight watching from a crappy stream either when I am watching it in HD and can see 70% of the strikes Nick was throwing in a couple rounds completely miss. Noons landed more strikes and more power shots in 3 rounds by a lot there isn't a debate.


It was clear as day, nick won that fight bud.


and who the **** thought he won the second Rd?


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Two 10-10 rounds the other 3 for Diaz


One 10-10 round. 3 for Diaz, 1 For Noons. And I agree with that judge.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I felt the right guy won the fight 3-2 Diaz IMO.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> MMA judging is so ******* terrible. They can't tell when strikes land or understand what is going on in grappling. If the average level of striking defense wasn't so poor in MMA they would never get a decision right.
> 
> I am saying right now if you thought Diaz won the second, fourth, or fifth you don't know shit about striking. The end, that is a fact. I don't want anyone telling me that Diaz won this fight watching from a crappy stream either when I am watching it in HD and can see 70% of the strikes Nick was throwing in a couple rounds completely miss. Noons landed more strikes and more power shots in 3 rounds by a lot there isn't a debate.


I had round 2 for Noons, all others for Diaz. They were close rounds for the most part though. I assume we'll see a rubber match.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> lol at KJ winning that fight, Diaz won it 3-2


I agree..

But I saw that fight as 4-1 for Nick.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't Be Scared Homie!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

my quick thoughts on tonight

T. Wood has some serious power and looks like a great athlete, looking forward to more from him but whats up with your 1st big fight and then you call out the champion?? lol


the womens fight was FOTN imo, i thought they displayed more skill and technique than Diaz and Noons and i was very impressed with Connen.

Thompson vs JZ was a robbery but i just wasnt excited and i dont see either guy as a legit top 5 like they were trying to say, i doubt they are top 10.


Gil is a pretty good commentator despite a weird voice.

Diaz and Noons was a fun fight, i solidified in my mind that Diaz would never really do much in the UFC, SF is a much weaker org.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Diaz and Noons was a fun fight, i solidified in my mind that Diaz would never really do much in the UFC, SF is a much weaker org.


I disagree, he just went toe to toe with a professional boxer... it solidified my beleif that NIck Diaz is one of the best strikers in the world at 170.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

sure, a medicore Pro Boxer with big wins over nobody in boxing.


im not doubting Noons has good hands but you are making it out to be a little silly.


He would get raped in the UFC and he still easily shrugged off Diazs TDs which are still horrible.


He is a decent LW, but not even top 10 there but this win is great cuz he is a "pro boxer"??? there a ton of undefeated pro boxers who have fought nobody out there, the talent pool is mammoth.


I midaswell say Nate beat a "pro boxer" Marus Davis so he has the best boxing at WW too..... ohhhh a "pro boxer" watch out!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> sure, a medicore Pro Boxer with big wins over nobody in boxing.
> 
> 
> im not doubting Noons has good hands but you are making it out to be a little silly.
> ...



Noons would get raped in the UFC? Get out of here with that bullshit. He'd pick up a few wins.. maybe a few losses...

He'd basically do the same thing he did in Strikeforce. But he wouldn't get "raped" by any means because he is a solid fighter.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Noons would get raped in the UFC? Get out of here with that bullshit. He'd pick up a few wins.. maybe a few losses...
> 
> He'd basically do the same thing he did in Strikeforce. But he wouldn't get "raped" by any means because he is a solid fighter.


I disagree. Any top tier fighter in the UFC would **** Noons. 
Noons has very little defense to wrestling, and all the solid WW in the UFC are strong wrestlers / have strong wrestling backgrounds. 

Noons would not do well at all.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

at LW he could be a fringe top 10 in the UFC.


at WW he would get raped and cut.


btw, here is his boxing record, note the lack of any credible opponents minus James Countryman who is actually pretty good (obv KJ lost to him).

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=259486&cat=boxer


its sad they hype him up as some great "cross over" boxer when he is boxing guys with 6-14 and 6-21 records or guys debuting.

MMA fans are just thinking in MMA terms, 11-2 in MMA means you are a top contender. In boxing? It means you are a bum.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> at LW he could be a fringe top 10 in the UFC.
> 
> 
> at WW he would get raped and cut.
> ...



Well he doesn't have a record of 40-1 like all of the professional boxers and even if he did he'd probably have faced a top 5er 5 times in that 41 fight carreer because that's how boxing politics are. As an up and comer he's not going to have faced top 10 competition in boxing so thanks for pointing that out captain obvious.

Bottem line. He's a professional boxer and his record isn't 6-21 like the cans you're pointing out so it seems he's a step above them, not bad at all for a boxer whos trains part time MMA. I'd have to say as well that 7 of his 9 wins are stoppages due to strikes. That hints towards him having above average hands.

You'd be a fool not to respect his striking game in a fight.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

rival, i said i respect his hands in my 1st post....


all im saying is, your trying to make this very close decision win over an unranked opponent, a weight class above his normal weight, which he is also unranked in by saying he is a "pro boxer" like that adds some legitimacy to the win??


sure, he stood toe to toe with a medicore pro boxer and a top 15 LW.


I would hope a WW Champion could finish somebody like that, i know the top WWs in the UFC would have spit Noons out real easy.

Diaz barely won.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> rival, i said i respect his hands in my 1st post....
> 
> 
> all im saying is, your trying to make this very close decision win over an unranked opponent, a weight class above his normal weight, which he is also unranked in by saying he is a "pro boxer" like that adds some legitimacy to the win??
> ...



lol your top UFC WWs can't even finish fights. So how are they gonna spit him out? You mean take him down and control him?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> lol your top UFC WWs can't even finish fights. So how are they gonna spit him out? You mean take him down and control him?


That's exactly what would happen.

Fitch Kos and GSP would all lay on Diaz until the cows come home.

I think Alvez would work Diaz' legs too much and would beat him also.

Other than that, think Diaz would be able to manage/win vs anyone else in the division.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> That's exactly what would happen.
> 
> Fitch Kos and GSP would all lay on Diaz until the cows come home.
> 
> ...


I was actually talking about Noons. Who by the way has better TDD than Daley and Daley was fighting for a #1 contender slot in his last UFC fight lmao.

But yeah Noons would get raped.. Like I said he'd win a few and lose a few period. He'd not a bum stepping into hellfire like most would paint.

Now Diaz? He'd be a darkhorse period. He finishes fights, I don't see him being controlled by wrestlers as easy as some think, his ground game is sick and he's training with guys like Jake Shields, Nate, GIlbert and the Gracie fight team everyday. I think he'd make a good run at that strap.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I was actually talking about Noons. Who by the way has better TDD than Daley and Daley was fighting for a #1 contender slot in his last UFC fight lmao.
> 
> But yeah Noons would get raped.. Like I said he'd win a few and lose a few period. He'd not a bum stepping into hellfire like most would paint.
> 
> Now Diaz? He'd be a darkhorse period. He finishes fights, I don't see him being controlled by wrestlers as easy as some think, his ground game is sick and he's training with guys like Jake Shields, Nate, GIlbert and the Gracie fight team everyday. I think he'd make a good run at that strap.


Oh my bad. lol

That being said about Daley...Daley would TOOL KJ standing, he'd make it look easy imo. (KO within a round or two)

KJ has a great chin, but Daley's power >>>>>>>>>> Diaz' power.

KJ seems to have decent TDD and ground defence, but I believe the elite wrestlers would be able to hold him down and at least inflict some damage.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Oh my bad. lol
> 
> That being said about Daley...Daley would TOOL KJ standing, he'd make it look easy imo. (KO within a round or two)
> 
> ...


Daley couldn't even tool Masvidal in his last fight, he couldn't tool Nick Thompson..

You know what the secret to Paul Daley is? Don't stand in the freakin pocket. That's where he catches you. Move your ass laterally in and out, cut angles and mix takedowns in so that he gets scared of your shots if you don't plan on GNPing him the entire fight you can spook him with the threat of a TD.

When he's spooked like that he doesn't commit to his punches and he pulls the trigger alot less. He's got KO power and beautiful technique. But he's beatable in the striking game. 

If a fighter is dumb enough to stand in front of him tit for tat like Kampmann did than they'll probably get knocked out.

But after seeing Masvidal outsmart Paul Daley on their feet I wouldn't be surprised to see Noons do the same. Daley barley won that fight.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Daley couldn't even tool Masvidal in his last fight, he couldn't tool Nick Thompson..
> 
> You know what the secret to Paul Daley is? Don't stand in the freakin pocket. That's where he catches you. Move your ass laterally in and out, cut angles and mix takedowns in so that he gets scared of your shots if you don't plan on GNPing him the entire fight you can spook him with the threat of a TD.
> 
> ...


I'm not completely familiar with all of Noons' fights, but has he ever even went for a takedown on anyone? he seems like he's comfortable to bang with anyone from the fights I've seen.

I believe if Noons approached the fight like he did tonight vs Diaz, that yes, Daley would KHTFO.

Unfortunately I did not see the Daley vs Masdival fight yet.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

IMO Noons and Diaz are both overrated.

Noons' boxing is good but he does not utilise it as well as he should. He seems to think the fact that his boxing is technically superior to his opponenets that he can just stand and bang with anyone. He needs to be more Frankie Edgar like IMO and move in and out and pick his shots more - otherwise he just turns fights into brawls and negates his boxing advantage.

I have warmed to Nick slightly over the past year but still think he relies on his chin FAR too much. His defensive stand up is poor and it is only a matter of time before someone hits him on the button and puts him out (like jeremy jackson did).


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> I have warmed to Nick slightly over the past year but still think he relies on his chin FAR too much.


Definitely


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

osmium said:


> MMA judging is so ******* terrible. They can't tell when strikes land or understand what is going on in grappling. If the average level of striking defense wasn't so poor in MMA they would never get a decision right.
> 
> I am saying right now if you thought Diaz won the second, fourth, or fifth you don't know shit about striking. The end, that is a fact. I don't want anyone telling me that Diaz won this fight watching from a crappy stream either when I am watching it in HD and can see 70% of the strikes Nick was throwing in a couple rounds completely miss. Noons landed more strikes and more power shots in 3 rounds by a lot there isn't a debate.


Get off your high horse mate, I watched it live on Superchannel HD and scored Diaz rd 1, 3 and 4 no problems.

And no Noons didn't land more strikes:

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Why do people hold arm in guillotines so long? Have you ever seen anybody spend that much time in and then tap? We see that often you either get or you don't why do people burn themselves out so often?


CB Dolloway did it perfectly at 119.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Icemanforever said:


> Get off your high horse mate, I watched it live on Superchannel HD and scored Diaz rd 1, 3 and 4 no problems.
> 
> And no Noons didn't land more strikes:
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html


Except those stats are clearly wrong by a lot. 61 body strikes my ass he was landing 5-10 every time Diaz clinched him. Noons landed over 100 jabs in that fight easy and that shit says he landed 56 fight metric is a joke. In the KZ/Garcia fight they gave KZ less strikes for an entire round than he landed in one combination in that round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> CB Dolloway did it perfectly at 119.


Touche, good call sir.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

osmium said:


> Except those stats are clearly wrong by a lot. 61 body strikes my ass he was landing 5-10 every time Diaz clinched him. Noons landed over 100 jabs in that fight easy and that shit says he landed 56 fight metric is a joke. In the KZ/Garcia fight they gave KZ less strikes for an entire round than he landed in one combination in that round.



Off topic but yeah the KZ/Garcia fight was BS, even through my sheer excitement I could see that KZ shoulda taken that fight and landed way more than Garcia.

And even though I disagree with you about the stats being wrong (along with most good MMA media sites) its not all about how many punches each guy lands its about significant blows which Diaz definitely landed more of....when I saw the Compustrike numbers I felt like they were WAY off.

I agree the 2nd was all Noons, but the 4th was Diaz and the 5th you could give to Noons I suppose even though I have seen the last rd scored Diaz, Noons and 10-10.

End of the day this was not one of those terribly scored fights, it was a very close fight which most ppl feel (and ppl I respect for there knowledge) Diaz won, if anything Thomson/JZ was scored worse.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Icemanforever said:


> , if anything Thomson/JZ was scored worse.



I agree. I think JZ Cavalcante was robbed.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I love how you can show people proof that Daiz took the fight and all they have to come back with is "oh the numbers are wrong" lol.


http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html

Its simple even though you dont like him he won convincingly again reaffirming his place as a top ten fighter.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I love how you can show people proof that Daiz took the fight and all they have to come back with is "oh the numbers are wrong" lol.
> 
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html
> ...


I think if he can finish his next challenger there is an argument for him cracking a top 5 list.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I wish Nate had hands like Nick.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nick is a top 5 striker at 170 IMO.

Off the subject I don't understand how Thiago Alves is still top 5 as a WW when he hasn't had a WW win since 2008.

he's 2-2 in his last 4. And hasn't even made 170lbs 2 out of his last four fights.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I love how you can show people proof that Daiz took the fight and all they have to come back with is "oh the numbers are wrong" lol.
> 
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html
> ...


Thats all it is. the people who don't like diaz are the ones who thought noons won.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nick is a top 5 striker at 170 IMO.
> 
> Off the subject I don't understand how Thiago Alves is still top 5 as a WW when he hasn't had a WW win since 2008.
> 
> he's 2-2 in his last 4. And hasn't even made 170lbs 2 out of his last four fights.


I think it's just a sign that no-one other that Kos and Fitch have stepped up yet in the WW division.
Hardy went on a good run as did Kampmann, Paulo Thiago and Paul Daley but all had a loss when looking like breaking the top 5.

I appeciate Nick Diaz is a good fighter but he has only fought at 170lbs 4 times since the start of 2007 and Noons, Zaromskis and Sakurai are far from the world's best Welterweights!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I love how you can show people proof that Daiz took the fight and all they have to come back with is "oh the numbers are wrong" lol.
> 
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html
> ...


Made up numbers by a site that has been proven to be horribly inaccurate on multiple occasions is not proof.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Noons needs to get his hair cut.... He must have moved his hair out of his eyes atleast 100 times during the fight.. Someone needs to tell him you dont get points for that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nick is a top 5 striker at 170 IMO.
> 
> Off the subject I don't understand how Thiago Alves is still top 5 as a WW when he hasn't had a WW win since 2008.
> 
> he's 2-2 in his last 4. And hasn't even made 170lbs 2 out of his last four fights.


Alves is extremely overrated for no reason.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

osmium said:


> Made up numbers by a site that has been proven to be horribly inaccurate on multiple occasions is not proof.


Id love to see that proof, you make the accusation then it's your responsibility to provide the proof they are "horribly inaccurate" and I dont understand why if as you say fight-metric is so far off base the UFC decided to make them a exclusive affiliate.

P.S.
They score the fight using the ten point must system as well as fightmetric's scoring system and some fights you will see a fighter win using one scoring system and lose using the other, that was not the case with this fight and Diaz won regardless of the system used. Now I dont see Fightmetric as the be all end all either but it is a good tool and cuts through the bias's.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Next for Diaz / Noons?*

Is it simply Winner vs Diaz and Loser vs Noons of the Paul Daley vs Scott Smith fight?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Diaz has got to fight Daley and Mayhem then move to the UFC.

The likes of Masvidal, Woodley, Beerbohm and Hieron are good fighters but aren't fights that are gonna help Nick become recognised as one of the top P4P in the world - only fighting in the UFC will.

As for Noons he has a lot of good fights at WW and LW in Strikeforce. I would love to see him fight Evangelista Santos! That would be a war!


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Calvacante / Jacare Next Fights?*

Next for Calvacante? Winner of Hendo vs Babalu?

Next for Jacare? Winner of Lawler vs Lindland?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Next for Calvacante? Winner of Hendo vs Babalu?
> 
> Next for Jacare? Winner of Lawler vs Lindland?


yes and no



edlavis88 said:


> Diaz has got to fight Daley and Mayhem then move to the UFC.


Nick Diaz left the UFC, he's never even hinted that he wanted to go back.



edlavis88 said:


> The likes of Masvidal, Woodley, Beerbohm and Hieron are good fighters but aren't fights that are gonna help Nick become recognised as one of the top P4P in the world


That makes sense because Heiron doesn't fight for STRIKEFORCE anymore, Beerbohm is LW not a WW, and Masvidal has only fought at WW once in his carreer but he has KOed up and coming UFC LW fighter Joe Lauzon.

Woodley on the other hand? If he gets a couple of more big wins and builds a buzz for himself only to get squashed by Diaz people will notice.



edlavis88 said:


> only fighting in the UFC will.


What do P4P rankings really mean anyway? Everybodys P4P rankings are different. There are no official P4P rankings from a MMA Consensus that everybody agrees on.



edlavis88 said:


> As for Noons he has a lot of good fights at WW and LW in Strikeforce. I would love to see him fight Evangelista Santos! That would be a war!


Noons has at least 6 good fights in front of him right now between the two classes.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Next for Calvacante? Winner of Hendo vs Babalu?
> 
> Next for Jacare? Winner of Lawler vs Lindland?


I genuinely think Henderson moving to Strikeforce is the worst move anyone has made in MMA ever.

I think he may well lose to Babalu, then his choices of fight are Mousassi, Lawal, Kennedy or Jorge Santiago... all of which he could well lose.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> I genuinely think Henderson moving to Strikeforce is the worst move anyone has made in MMA ever.
> 
> I think he may well lose to Babalu, then his choices of fight are Mousassi, Lawal, Kennedy or Jorge Santiago... all of which he could well lose.


Damn second rate promotions and their lower calibur fighters.... now what's a guy to do?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I was really hoping to see this event 2day, but after downloading for the last 8 hours I am 75% there making this the most epic download ever, dam


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nick Diaz left the UFC, he's never even hinted that he wanted to go back.
> What do P4P rankings really mean anyway? Everybodys P4P rankings are different. There are no official P4P rankings from a MMA Consensus that everybody agrees on.


I suppose i don't really mean P4P. I just would have thought Nick himself would see it as a missed opportunity if in 20 years he looks back and knows he missed a chance to fight the best.
I just put Beerbohm and Masvidal in there cos Strikeforce's WW division is a bit empty and Nick has been known to drop weight and go up to fight guys - my point was even with the best on offer for him to fight, Diaz still wont be testing himself against the best there is. Which if he wants to go down as a great he NEEDS to.



_RIVAL_ said:


> That makes sense because Heiron doesn't fight for STRIKEFORCE anymore,


Since When? I missed that!




_RIVAL_ said:


> Woodley on the other hand? If he gets a couple of more big wins and builds a buzz for himself only to get squashed by Diaz people will notice.


Daley and Mayhem are very good fights for him, and by the time he has fought them two Woodley may well be a very credible fight for him too, but he still risks being percieved as someone ducking the best like Fedor is if he doesn't make the move at some point.



_RIVAL_ said:


> Noons has at least 6 good fights in front of him right now between the two classes.


Noons is set for a long time in SF - A lot of LW/WW that could expose him though i fear.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> I suppose i don't really mean P4P. I just would have thought Nick himself would see it as a missed opportunity if in 20 years he looks back and knows he missed a chance to fight the best.
> I just put Beerbohm and Masvidal in there cos Strikeforce's WW division is a bit empty and Nick has been known to drop weight and go up to fight guys - my point was even with the best on offer for him to fight, Diaz still wont be testing himself against the best there is. Which if he wants to go down as a great he NEEDS to.


At what cost does that UFC contract come with? Guys like Randy, Huerta, Tito, B.J. Penn, Frank Shamrock, and Dan Henderson all left because of the way they were treated or the pay...

Hell, Nick Diaz himself left... 

Dana White even cut John Fitch from the UFC roster in a weasel ass move because Fitch didn't want to sign over rights to his name for the UFC Undisputed game... 

Alot of lines get blurred when it comes to "the best". GSP, Fitch, Kos I agree. Creme of the crop.

But guys like Thiago Alves.. overyhyped, I doubt Nick is losing sleep over his overrated ass.

In the end, the fighter has to decide what's best for him. And NIck likes to decide when he fights. If Strikeforce doesn't have an opponent for him he'll go grab a paycheck in Japan or a different organization here in the states. He has that option with STRIKEFORCE, to put food on his table at his discretion, not that of a president of another promotion...

The paychecks between Strikeforce and the UFC are almost the same for the marquee fighters but if Nick wants to fight 5 times a year right now.. he has that option.

He wouldn't have that option in the UFC. That might have something to do with it.




edlavis88 said:


> Since When? I missed that!


It's been a couple of months now..



edlavis88 said:


> Daley and Mayhem are very good fights for him, and by the time he has fought them two Woodley may well be a very credible fight for him too


This is STRIKEFORCE we're talking about you have to remember Coker makes big fights happen.

I'd almost bet Scott feeds Bellators WW top dogs to Nick Diaz as well. Or even Shinya Aoki, the jits in that fight would be nuts...bottem line there are alot of fights possible for Nick Diaz still.



edlavis88 said:


> but he still risks being percieved as someone ducking the best like Fedor is if he doesn't make the move at some point.


I think that only matters to people on forums. 



edlavis88 said:


> Noons is set for a long time in SF - A lot of LW/WW that could expose him though i fear.


I don't think so. He showed his heart, skill, and technique against Nick Diaz, Alot of fighters have not lasted 5 rounds with Nick at such a competitive level.

I really want to see Noons back at LW. He'd be interesting to watch there.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

Can't see Diaz going anywhere at the min. Hes a top man at Strikeforce and they should treat him as such


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I was really hoping to see this event 2day, but after downloading for the last 8 hours I am 75% there making this the most epic download ever, dam


Sure you cant just watch a stream? As of right now I think you should be able to find one.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I love how you can show people proof that Daiz took the fight and all they have to come back with is "oh the numbers are wrong" lol.
> 
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html
> ...


Here's more compustrike for the entire card....

http://compustrike.com/stats_files/strikeforce_10_9_10.php


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Right after the fight there was the proof guys! The SF stats showed it all..

Noons landed twice as many punches then Diaz in the entire fight! 

He stopped all of Diaz Takedowns = wich means Octagon Control!

Nearly every third punch from KJ was a power punch, not like those jabs Diaz throw. 

Plus KJ did more damage as well! 

I thought he won that fight as a whole, but under this scoring system I understand the decision.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Right after the fight there was the proof guys! The SF stats showed it all..
> 
> Noons landed twice as many punches then Diaz in the entire fight!
> 
> ...


Look at the compustrike numbers and I think you'll find Diaz landed more.
http://compustrike.com/stats_files/strikeforce_10_9_10.php


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Look at the compustrike numbers and I think you'll find Diaz landed more.
> http://compustrike.com/stats_files/strikeforce_10_9_10.php


But those are not the ones I have seen right after fight from Strikeforce. They had something like 360-620 for KJ and 160-350 for Diaz. 

So where these stats totally incorrect?

*Standing Time: 13:41 | Ground Time: 1:19* And this can't be right too.:confused02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> But those are not the ones I have seen right after fight from Strikeforce. They had something like 360-620 for KJ and 160-350 for Diaz.
> 
> So where these stats totally incorrect?
> 
> *Standing Time: 13:41 | Ground Time: 1:19* And this can't be right too.:confused02:


The time seems about right, they really didn't spend a lot of time on the ground. I saw the numbers you are talking about and I dont know how compustrike operates or if they go back over fights and re-tally like fightmetric dose. 

The one thing people seem to forget when looking at raw numbers is that they dont account for round by round scoring so you really cant look at compustrike numbers and have a understanding of who won the fight, its still a tool but not the best.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*Broken Jaw Round 1, Broken Left Hand Round 2*










WOW :eek03:

That might also explain, why he was so different in the third round! He completely destroyed Diaz in the second. 

Thoughts??


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> But those are not the ones I have seen right after fight from Strikeforce. They had something like 360-620 for KJ and 160-350 for Diaz.
> 
> So where these stats totally incorrect?


That's what I saw too, Noons had a bit over 600 strikes thrown and Diaz had 400-450 attempted strikes. Both of them landed around half their strikes.



> *Standing Time: 13:41 | Ground Time: 1:19* And this can't be right too.:confused02:


Definitely can't be right, that only adds up to 15 minutes and it was a 25 minute title fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Right after the fight there was the proof guys! The SF stats showed it all..
> 
> Noons landed twice as many punches then Diaz in the entire fight!
> 
> ...


FightMetric had this solidly for Diaz.

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> FightMetric had this solidly for Diaz.
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/10/diaz-vs-noons-ii-fightmetric-report.html


To be honest I can't figure them out. Right after the fight I have seen way different stats, then I saw computerstrikes and now this.. I don't know what is the truth here!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> To be honest I can't figure them out. Right after the fight I have seen way different stats, then I saw computerstrikes and now this.. I don't know what is the truth here!


At the end of the day Computers don't score fights people do, the starts that those screen pull up don't mean sh1t, they are nothing more that a gadget SF are using to give people something to talk about, there is only one way to win by decision and that is to impress the judges more than the other guy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> WOW :eek03:
> 
> That might also explain, why he was so different in the third round! He completely destroyed Diaz in the second.
> 
> Thoughts??



Well if he walked out of that round with a broken jaw, Diaz ain't the only one that was taking shots.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> To be honest I can't figure them out. Right after the fight I have seen way different stats, then I saw computerstrikes and now this.. I don't know what is the truth here!


I think Showtime mixed up the statistics. I remember seeing double the strikes for Noons which was clearly not indicative of the fight, specially w/ a broken hand and jaw. 

On a side note, I was a little dissappointed that Diaz takedowns looked so weak!! Maybe Noons is really just that good.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

AlexZ said:


> Maybe Noons is really just that good.


^^ this


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

AlexZ said:


> I think Showtime mixed up the statistics. I remember seeing double the strikes for Noons which was clearly not indicative of the fight, specially w/ a broken hand and jaw.
> 
> On a side note, I was a little dissappointed that Diaz takedowns looked so weak!! Maybe Noons is really just that good.


COmpustrike did screw up their numbers, they issued an apology along with the updated numbers on their website.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> COmpustrike did screw up their numbers, they issued an apology along with the updated numbers on their website.


Compustrike is a joke anyway. Depending on the fighter only flush shots count, unlike Mayweather who gets credit for hitting guys in the gloves.

Also Diaz looked like the more technical striker all night. I kept hearing what a technical striker Noons is yet he didn't show it. He threw wild hooks, and he broke the cardinal rule in boxing a taller fighter by trying to uppercut from the outside.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

I laughed when that commentator/ringside guy said it was one of the best championship fights ever in MMA! haha. I saw some face slapping and a lot of hair arranging. Decent fight but nothing special.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That commentator doesn't know what he is talking about. I know he did commentating in PRIDE but clearly he hasn't watched a UFC fight. This guy needs to be dropped!:thumbsdown:


----------

